# Spartacus - Heavy Lifting Tool



## muddy horseshoes (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey all,

Somebody had mentioned this tool on some other thread so I figured I'd post a link to our GORC blog post detailing the plans in case you need a tool to help move heavy objects, you know, like 300 pound rocks...

Gateway Off-Road Cyclists (GORC): Trail Tools: Spartacus (Revisited)

If you have one in use we'd love to see some photos posted here to show our inventor his handiwork at work.

See you on the trails.

Matt


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yah i've seen and used rock nets, and slings to help carry rocks and logs. Am not sure about using chain or links, would rather use heavy duty fabric over metal.


----------



## muddy horseshoes (Dec 18, 2005)

We have two fabric/nylon-esque spartacuses that are much lighter - don't have a drawing for those, though.


----------



## BonkedAgain (Aug 23, 2005)

A group I work with (Volunteers for Outdoor Colorado) has a sling that is basically a section of modified tire chain with rope loops on the ends for gripping or putting around poles. The tire chain portion is a few feet long and the cross sections near the ends are made longer (wider?) before transitioning to rope. Sorry, I can't describe it any better. If I can find a picture/diagram I will post it. They are made by Steve Austin, the group's tool creator.

I've also used ones made completely from mesh and my impression is people aren't as scared of damaging the chain slings compared to the mesh slings. I don't know if the chain slings are truly any stronger but people seem to treat them like they are.


----------



## BonkedAgain (Aug 23, 2005)

I asked Steve if he had anything to share on his sling and he sent me the sketches (see .PDF attachment). The big claim to fame for this sling is the narrow profile for carrying rock up a narrow trail. Note the usage of poles as carrying handles. We have doubled up the slings, got eight people to team up, and moved rocks weighing as much as 5-600 pounds, maybe more -- we have moved some _big_ rocks that way.


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow. Now I have a better idea of how they built the pyramids...


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

BonkedAgain said:


> A group I work with (Volunteers for Outdoor Colorado) has a sling that is basically a section of modified tire chain with rope loops on the ends for gripping or putting around poles. The tire chain portion is a few feet long and the cross sections near the ends are made longer (wider?) before transitioning to rope. Sorry, I can't describe it any better. If I can find a picture/diagram I will post it. They are made by Steve Austin, the group's tool creator.
> 
> I've also used ones made completely from mesh and my impression is people aren't as scared of damaging the chain slings compared to the mesh slings. I don't know if the chain slings are truly any stronger but people seem to treat them like they are.


The Austin can be a little tricky to load since the chain sling is so narrow, but as long as you pay attention to how you load the rock I've had few issues. Certainly there is cloth material out there that is pretty bomber, but not as bomber as a chain. Another thing with the Austin is you can use rock bars for handles if necessary.


----------



## kevmortensen (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you say that you want Spartacus pics??
SDMBA uses that tool allot! We have 4 or 5 of them. Nothing like a sparty- party!
Here's a report from last month's major trail work at Crestridge
San Diego Mountain Biking Association • View topic - Good stuff going on at Crestridge!!!!!!!
and
San Diego Mountain Biking Association • View topic - Trail Work report from Crestridge
and here's some pictures
https://plus.google.com/photos/115199346962315028174/albums/5687304719546352241?banner=pwa


----------

